# Clutch Springs



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok guys, looking at upgrading my p360. right now I have 26 inch vampires on it, and I am wanting to go up to a 29 or 30 zilla, stock engine stock exhaust, snorkled... looking at future exhaust and jet kit,, wondering what springs some of you recommended for trail/mud?Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

search in the kawi section.


----------

